# Spray Bar do I need one?



## marcnc (Dec 13, 2011)

My new canister is Filstar XL, for 90 gallon tank, the new ones don't come with the spray bar, being that I have never used canister before only sump in the past, do I need to buy spray bar for the canister? What is the purpose of it?

Thanks


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

To me, spray bars help in some ways. One is that it imitates a natural river current and two, it circulates waste out of hard to reach areas in an aquarium. I built one myself out of a common piece of clear tubing and it works great. I think that buying one is up to you, either for its purposes or playing a part in filtration.roud:


----------



## Phantomlink (Feb 9, 2013)

The spraybar helps direct the flow that I've seen and give it some extra push for more current since theres so much water that has to come out so many small holes. It also lets me aim it wherever I want to add ripples and whatnot to the top of the tank


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

I use one on my 100 gallon. Fx5 filter, the two way nozzle it came with created some weird flow pattern/ with the spray bar I could get deeper into the tank to create a natural flow back to the intake nothing settles in the corners now and when i vac its just around the intake. Not mandatory to have in my opinion but it did improve my flow around my plants.


----------



## marcnc (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks all. I know the kit for my filter it costs around 50 bucks, not sure if it worth it. I also already have 2 nice power heads I was going to put in the tank.


----------



## marcnc (Dec 13, 2011)

So what everyone thoughts is it worth 50 bucks if i already have 2 power heads.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Build one using pvc


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Too much $. You can get an outflow set with a spraybar for $10 on Amazon and other places. Just make sure that the set is the right internal diameter for your hoses.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

OVT said:


> Too much $. You can get an outflow set with a spraybar for $10 on Amazon and other places. Just make sure that the set is the right internal diameter for your hoses.


Link please because I sure couldn't find one that cheap when I was looking.. everything was in the $30-40+ range and I wasn't willing to spend that much for something I could probably DIY if it came down to it.

Then I started looking for parts to make a DIY one and I realized I'd end up spending almost as much because I didn't have a lot of the "stuff" that some people have laying around (if I did, of course it could have been done cheaper, but I didn't have anything available to rig).

I did however find one for $15 on ebay that works wonderfully - it just had to wait on it to get shipped from China. Item #180489727574 is the one I bought... I was able to fit it to my fluval 306 right out of the box.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

A spray bar isn't necessary you already have the powerheads. Their effectiveness is overrated, all they do is reduce your flow and spread it over a wide area. It's okay for a big tank but if you have a small tank that's 30Gal or under you definitely should not use a spray bar.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

If you have the power heads, I wouldn't bother with a spray bar. However, if you do go with a spray bar...I diy'd my spray bar for my fx5 for less that $10. I can give you details if you'd like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

sarahspins said:


> Link please


http://www.truaqua.com/replacement-output-setting-cf400uv-rofs.html $9.99 shipped. Not the best quality but it works (I have 2)









Amazon.com: Como Aquarium Tank Outflow Pipe Plastic Rain Spray Bar Unit Black: Pet Supplies $7.91 +S&H never used it myself









Amazon.com: Fluval Spray Assembly for Canister Filter, 14-Millimeter: Pet Supplies $6.41 free S&H









Amazon.com: Fluval Exhaust Stem with Holes for Canister Filter, 12-Millimeter, Gray: Pet Supplies $10.34 free S&H









http://www.bigalspets.com/outlet-jet-pipe-for-2215-2217-2250-2222-2228.html $7.78 green...









http://www.aquacave.com/Spray-Bar-K...s-P2205.aspx?gclid=CNC9tLKRxLUCFYFxQgodwA4AWQ $12.95









http://www.thatpetplace.com/filstar-xp-parts-tray $25.94 OEM kit


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought the spray bar kit to reduce flow. I have the Filstar XL-S on a 26 gallon tank and the attachments that came with it were too strong. The spray bar (with valve flow control) allowed me to slow down the flow and evenly direct it across the surface of the water.


----------



## marcnc (Dec 13, 2011)

OVT said:


> http://www.truaqua.com/replacement-output-setting-cf400uv-rofs.html $9.99 shipped. Not the best quality but it works (I have 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for the link. The filstar is the one I need, and will save me about 25 bucks.

It sucks that the new filstar don't come with the extra parts anymore.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You are welcome. Or you can get any other and save another $15 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------

